# MHF subscriber windscreen sticker



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

I proudly display my MHF sticker in the mh windscreen, but find its small and "fussy". Too hard to see on a passing vehicle to recognise what it is. How about the idea of changing it to a shape, maybe a yellow "pennant" triangle, with simple wording, something easy to recognise among fellow MHF'ers?? Im sure they would prob cost the same if not less than the current stickers if we kept it simple.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sticker*

hi snelly
good :!: :idea: :idea: idea i second it 

saruman


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I have printed out the badge off the web site after reducing it in size to 125mm square, I have included my name Humber Traveller, and I have laminated this and will display in my windscreen whilst camping.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am looking into a much wider sticker, maybe even something similar to the idea used by the MCC of a wide url / name across the windscreen

MotorhomeFacts.com 

its the name of the site, could be created fairly cheaply so included for subscribers without increasing price and gets the url out there at the same time, would just be simple white text


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just have to be careful it isn't too big, as some members may be put off by a hoofin great sticker. I was thinking about something around 15cm (6 inch) long, that you could put in the top centre of the windscreen behind the rear view mirror????


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I laminated the pennants and have them in my luton side windows. Faded now so I should replace. I would go for something easy to see.
Ian


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Just have to be careful it isn't too big, as some members may be put off by a hoofin great sticker. I was thinking about something around 15cm (6 inch) long, that you could put in the top centre of the windscreen behind the rear view mirror????


 hi . I think this is a good idea because the yellow pennant
type sticker in the front window would be seen easier than than currant one, which looks like a tax disc :wink: but not too
big like snelly says, we dont want the sharon and dave 70s ford cortina look :lol: any views from members please :wink:

saruman
_________________________________________________
lets go :arrow:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I did surgest the Pennant type to Nuke, just made smaller as we already have the art work for the pennant and the yellow does show up quite well.

Jacquie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I agree about not wanting a huge 'windscreen wide' sticker.. however, if Dave wants to rent the rear of my RV for a big advert ...I could be receptive :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I laminated ours and put it on the dashboard but you couldn't see as it was below the windscreen wipers. I then stuck it to the quarterlight window but it blocked the view of the mirror so, in a moment of complete stupidity, I blutacked it to the passenger window. The first peage toll station it went down into the bowels of the passenger door and there it, and blutack, are forever !

Yes please, a larger sticker that can sit on the dashboard, would do nicely.

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

So it seems quite a good idea... would it be worth me having a go at knocking one up, or is there someone else out there with better cad skills...?? (most definetly i should think!)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i can put some samples together of a few different ones over the next few days and members can decide which they prefer


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well some us panel van owners wouldn't mind something that stood out. I waved to a VW today and didn't get anything back apart from a look of puzzlement. trouble is from the front I look like a delivery van.

Regards Frank


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> i can put some samples together of a few different ones over the next few days and members can decide which they prefer


That sounds like a plan! It needs to be quite bold and unfussy, so its easily recognised... sorry, im getting bossy...! Im sure you'll come up with some great designs, can't wait to see em.

Shane.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

TV detector vans go bananas when they see me. Everyone else gives me a funny look "what the hell's he waving at me for?".

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sticker*



nukeadmin said:


> i can put some samples together of a few different ones over the next few days and members can decide which they prefer


hi nukeadmin 
good idea :idea:

saruman 8)


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Dear All.
you should do the same as us, we use the yellow MHF. pennant trigged up in the front window for all to see when we're out on the road, and when at a campsite it is put up the flagpole. 

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

roy31 said:


> Dear All.
> you should do the same as us, we use the yellow MHF. pennant trigged up in the front window for all to see when we're out on the road, and when at a campsite it is put up the flagpole.
> 
> Roy and Helen.


hi yes we do the same  but a nice yellow pennant sticker
would do the job :wink:

saruman


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Saruman,

What KV do you get out of the new Generator beside the Motorhome.

Vince


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sharbul said:


> Hi Saruman,
> 
> What KV do you get out of the new Generator beside the Motorhome.
> 
> Vince


hi vince :lol: :lol: :lol: 3 kids x 3 hour stints keeps them
heathy :lol: :lol: 
saruman


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*any progress*

hi all
any progress with new stickers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
I am awaiting examles also, mind you haven't got a flag pole.



Saruman You got a pm
Sorry folks


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Here's a flag pole for you Steve :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hey Jim
This is the only flag I realy want to see on a pole!


I then know I have finished for the day and can relax. :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: any progress*



saruman said:


> hi all
> any progress with new stickers


 hi all 
BUMP! any progress with the new sticker designs
 :wink: yellow pennant type for me :!:

saruman
_____________________________________________________
are we nearly there yet!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Below are some drafts i have put together so far, i have priced some stickers up that are around 9" wide by 3" high so these would be much more visible than our present tax disc size/shape versions.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sticker*

Hi Dave

Prefer version one - I don't like the "gap" alongside the globe on version two. looks like something is missing!

Raide561


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Rapide561 when u say version 1 do you mean Draft1 ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi dave, a good size but I think it's too 'busy' and commercial looking 
may I suggest you keep it more like the site logo ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it is like the site logo ?
ah do you mean without the other text ?
See piccie here

the only problem then is what to put in the gap as it does look like somethings missing then ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sticker*

Hi Dave

Ignore the previous post - I meant version 3!!!!!!

Like this one


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i think its important that we have the url at the top and in large text as thats the promo bit for the website, then the cartoon van couple need including as they are the logo as such

any ideas as to what could be used to fill the gap alongside the cartoon van ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> any ideas as to what could be used to fill the gap alongside the cartoon van ?


Isn't that the space for us to write our site username ?

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Now thats an idea G see below ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That looks fine to me Nuke.

G


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Looks O.K. to me Nuke.
Only questions are
How much ??
When will they be available ??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

how much will be determined once i get a final version of the sticker approved by a few more people 

Took a few weeks to get them printed and dispatched here last time


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sticker*

Hi

I don't want to spoil any other suggestions, but writing our names on will spoil the "neatness" of the sticker (I think)

Prefer version 4 now!

Anyway, what ever sticker comes about, I will have a pair!

Rapide561


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all maybe we are all missing a trick here.....stickers /tax disc/pendents very good but hard to spot when driving. take a look out your window what do you see ? england flags on most cars ,easily spoterd we could adapt are poundland flags after we have lifterd the world cup

dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The last one with the username is a nice idea, but the main aim of this sticker is for recognition for other MHF members as you pass... 1) the pen you use to write your username in will fade 2) passing mh's wont see it anyway 3) Any small text will be difficult to see and therefore wasted

The simpler and bolder the better. How about logo on left hand side and then url in big letters. I like the yellow background!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You know we should be able to print these ourselves. It must be possible to set up an ink jet printer with vinyl and inks for outside use, which is all a sign writer is going to use.

When I moved my photography business into digital five years ago it cost me £25000 to buy a printer/rip to print well enough to match conventional film. I can now get better quality than I did then with a £300 printer. It must be possible to print onto sticky vinyl that will not fade. Although it will probably cost a couple of hundred pounds to set up if enough people are interested it will mean being able to have one -offs with the user name printed rather than hand written

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thats a possibility stew, wanna do some research on it and come back to me with prices for the printer ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

will do, might take a couple of days though

stew


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> The last one with the username is a nice idea, but the main aim of this sticker is for recognition for other MHF members as you pass... 1) the pen you use to write your username in will fade 2) passing mh's wont see it anyway 3) Any small text will be difficult to see and therefore wasted
> 
> The simpler and bolder the better. How about logo on left hand side and then url in big letters. I like the yellow background!


 hi I agree with snelly , "The last one with the username is a nice idea, but the main aim of this sticker is for recognition for other MHF members as you pass." thats why i like the pennant type you can reconise the shape and the yellow !
type, this is what i have in the window :wink: but i would bye
type 4 

saruman


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Couldn't it be dual purpose -like everything in a MH is supposed to be ?!  

If it's going to be seen as two MHs pass each other then the pennant is the clearest design. It's also useful to be able to recognise someone on a campsite or car park, and to know their MHF name without having to ask.

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The pennant shape is more recognisable.

Nuke, why not put together some pennant shaped ones along with the rectangle and put up a poll and see what the users prefer?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> The pennant shape is more recognisable.
> 
> Nuke, why not put together some pennant shaped ones along with the rectangle and put up a poll and see what the users prefer?


 I agree ..... vote needed ....... :wink: please

saruman
____________________________________________________
lets go :arrow: ........


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry - slow to this thread.

I love Jim's version - clean and stylish. Perhaps the only change would be to change the "Motorhome Facts" to "www.motorhomefacts.com". I think the text on this one is much more easy to distinguish than the others.

A reminder:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

couple of quick mockups in pennant shape ?


additional: this is for a sticker 4" High X 10" wide


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Second one for me.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Second one for me as well, although I still prefer Jims rectangular one in preference to all others.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Second one for me. If it's going to be used for recognising people while on the road then a pennant shape is easier to pick out and the less info on it the better.

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Second one is better. I like the colour and shape. Its simple and does the job.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*hi*



Snelly said:


> Second one is better. I like the colour and shape. Its simple and does the job.


 yes 2nd one ok
 
saruman


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Another idea ... !


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Like the second one Nuke. The idea of a poll seems OK to me.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the only problem with your version Jim is that the motorhomefacts.com text is much smaller and therefore wouldnt be seen as well.

Thats why i used large font across whole width


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just a thought.....

If it is possible I think the second image above would be better if the text was running along the bottom edge, this would give more room at the top left hand side for the logo to be increased to be more prominent....

As I said, just a thought :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Fair comment Dave..


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> If it is possible I think the second image above would be better if the text was running along the bottom edge, this would give more room at the top left hand side for the logo to be increased to be more prominent


by the logo do you mean the cartoon van Keith ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I do think that Jim's combination of fonts and shadow make it much easier to read.

On the other hand, I don't like the space between "motorhome" and "facts" - it might tempt soptters to put the space in on their address bar.

I also think that some explanation of what "motorhomefacts.com" is, should be included. It need only be in a small size font, so that people spotting the pennant close up will be able to see what it's all about.

Talk about design by committee, eh?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Talk about design by committee, eh?


the problem is, as with everything that not all people agree on how something should be, we all want something different 

Here are a couple more addressing a couple of things mentioned above about text shadows and sloping text

Please click on them to see full size as the text looks clearer when not compressed by the website (They are around 300Kb each for people on slow connections)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

2 final ones i think with a blue border


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*stickers*



nukeadmin said:


> > Talk about design by committee, eh?
> 
> 
> the problem is, as with everything that not all people agree on how something should be, we all want something different
> ...


 hi i agree with you "


> as with everything that not all people agree on how something should be, we all want something different
> 
> I think we need a short list and let members vote on them :roll: to bring this to a conclusion or we can disagree till the cows come home on font sizes and shape.. actually i would
> buy any off the pennant type i am not that fuzzed apart from the being a pennant type so it can be seen :wink: :wink:
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hurrah! I like both of the last two. the text is highly legible, and the blue border just adds a finishing touch. I think, of the two, I like the second one best because of its larger graphic. But they're both great!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Pennants*

 Pennant number FIVE seems to be the more "in your face" version which is what we need in order to get the message across!! We like the idea of the blue border which frames the yellow very well.

Hope we will get a vote on the final versions - ?

Sundial


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
Sorry to have been slow in responding, Yes mate exactly as you have interpreted in Version 5. I agree with sundial too that the blue border gives it an edge (pun intended lol).

I think that now I have seen it in the flesh so to speak, it will do the job nicely and get the name across to a wider audience. An advertising slogan needs to be clear, precise and simple for maximum impact in my opinion, and not cluttered with incidentals which just dilute the big message.

Good luck with this one Dave

Keith

Ps, whilst on the subject of advertising the site... What do you think about supplying subscribers with little cheapish business cards (I think this has been mentioned before) that can be popped under the windscreen wiper of any motorhome not sporting one of our pennants??? We always see plenty when we are out and about and this would further spread the word. Maybe have a little box that you could write your username into, so that prospective joiners could look up the person that left the card? Kind of a personal touch?
Sorry to put this here, don't want to hijack this thread, but it is in keeping with the main jist of the thread, maybe you or I could put up a different thread if you think this idea has any merit.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kands said:


> that can be popped under the windscreen wiper of any motorhome not sporting one of our pennants


I think the last time this was mentioned, there were legal implications of stuffing things under windscreen wipers. I think it's a no-no.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oooppss

Maybe someone could tell traffic wardens :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

EXCUSE ME KEITH but they are no longer simply called traffic wardens. Heard it on the radio last week. Can't remember what they are going to be known, its too long a name.

Know what you mean though. 

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Might the new name be NazijumpedupnastysneakytaxcollectorGruppenFuhrer?????????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Sorry we are way off topic here


----------

